# LF help on my fish tank: Aquascaper.



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Does someone want to come over and help me organize some of my fish tanks. 
My 15 gal is a mess. Not water quality wise. But its simply not good to look at.
Aquascaper!

You'd be compensated

PM for more details


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Since you live close to me, why don't you swing by & I'll show you my tanks & we can talk about what you're looking for in terms of aquascaping. Unless you have a better idea of what you want your tank to look like, it's hard to improve the aquascaping.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd like a sand substrate with a natural look to the aquarium.
Right now. I have two flat rocks and one piece of driftwood sitting horizontally cross from it.

There's also fish in the tank. Danios, Tetras, cories and a small pleco


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

take his offer his tanks are amazing im told


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Anthonys tanks are great looking.
IMO would be better to talk with some one and get some ideas and then do the work ones self.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> Anthonys tanks are great looking.
> IMO would be better to talk with some one and get some ideas and then do the work ones self.


Totally agreed with Adrian.

Talk to Anthony first and get some firm ideas first, then try and re-scape yourself. If YOU did the work and like the end result, you will really feel satisfied...

I would also advise you to check out our Photo Gallery as you can find lots of pictures of tanks with different scapes. I've got lots of inspiration from that thread and I am sure you will too


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Start simple... ask yourself... what do I want to acomplish?

High Tech
Mid Tech
Low Tech ( easyest )

Pick 4 or 5 plants... That match those goals....

Think Forground, Mid-ground, and Background.

Then Think Hardscape Rocks, Drift wood etc... and how they'll relate to the plants.

Think scale too... No need to have a massive peiece of drift wood that'll make everything else feel unbalanced.

It's best to try and create a simple flow that is natural to the eye... Pick a focal point for the eye... Where the viewers eye will be pulled to right away.

Some of the coolest scapes can be done with just one plant! Ussually a carpeting plant.

You'll learn as you go.... Trim lots... and don't be afraid to rescape if you don't like something!

I agree with looking at other pictures of tanks and pick something you like and try to copy it. You'll learn lots by doing that

check this link for inspriational photos in a tank your size...

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2009.cgi

Click view entries...

Most entries list the plants they've used too!


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Still looking? tank aktually got worse. I got this giant piece of driftwood.

And now the whole tank is all algae

I run the aquaball and a hydro sponge


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe take a picture and show us? we can give you ideas easier that way?


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

how do i post pictures on forums?? I am not tech friendly...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

upload it at a file host such as photobucket.com or tinypic.com and then click the yellow button on the "Quick Reply" box (it says "Insert Image" if you hold your mouse over it). Copy and paste the pic's url into the pop-up box and press OK to display images.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Rofl. No Camera....It broke on me


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Still looking for help...


----------

